# Help



## Big Moe (Feb 12, 2016)

Maybe y'all can help me with this one. Would like to know what year this is and the value of it. The serial number is JAK13583, or AK13583. Thanks for the help Big Moe


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 13, 2016)

AK13583; 1974 on the frame, http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1974.html#stingray-20
but check the head badge for a set of numbers near the letter I. , if there's number there then decifer the date from bottom to  top.  top 3 numbers are the numerical day of year and bottom, year.  for example,   so, if it was jan 1 1974 then from bottom to top would be 4001, if the frame was made in 74 but not assembled until jan 1 75, making it a 1975 model  then they' be 5001.

for value, much less than 1960's and far less than the krate years.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 13, 2016)

Pretty sure thats one of those 2000s stingray repops...


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 13, 2016)

I second the reproduction. Letters might match serial numbers BUT THERE IS A SAFTEY STICKER ON THE FRAME WHICH SHOWS ITS A FAKE


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 13, 2016)

The "JAKxxxxx" serial dates this as one of the 1998/1999 Chinese built reproductions: http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/248616-dating-schwinn-stingray.html#post9102456

What is the 4-digit number stamped on the headbadge? That will give the day and year the bike was assembled (dddY). The number is usually found next to the letter "i" in Schwinn.

From what little I know about these the '98/'99 models are considered the best of all of the Chinese reproductions, but none of the repro's are worth anything close to an original Chicago built Sting-Ray. From what I see on eBay it appears to be worth about $100: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262260754179


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 13, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> The "JAKxxxxx" serial dates this as one of the 1998/1999 Chinese built reproductions: http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/248616-dating-schwinn-stingray.html#post9102456





Yup, you're right that is a JAK set, and by the looks of those handle bars, it's a sure fire China rust bucket. Albeit slightly better than the next edition of "Black Friday's" (Walmart $50 clearance sale) super rust buckets, it's not very valuable as it is now and not worth the chunka change to restore it too..


----------

